# Wooohooo.. Pictures of the new tank; Just ordered the fish



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

WOOOHOOOO 

I just ordered

Altolamprologus calvus (Black Inkfin): 6 :fish: 
Lamprologous ocellatus (Gold): 6 :fish: 
Eretmodus sp. "Cyanostictus North" (Kigoma): 6 :fish: 
Paracyprichromis nigripinnis: 10 :fish:

They should be coming in about a week! :dancing:

I have almost finished the tank set up.. Calling the new tank: Tang-World

It's a 46 gallon bowfront black trim tank on an oak stand
black tahitian moon sand
red lava rock and red slate held together by silicone glue calking 
fake plants (for asthetics) held in place with silicone glue calking
Neothama shells (for Shellyland)
Whelk shells (for Calvusville)
Fluval 305 filter, Marineland Magnum 350 Deluxe filter, and Penguin BIO-Wheel Filter 200
250 Watt Stealth Heater

Planning on taking my established Fluval filter from my Mbuna tank for instant cycling, so I can add all the fish at once.

Here are pictures of the tank so far (suggestions and comments welcome)

This is Tang-World (Kinda like Disney-World, only better!):









Tang-World from an oblique angle:









Shellyland (one of the 4 main attractions in Tang-World):









Calvusville (another of the 4 main attractions in Tang-World):









Paracypia (another of the 4 main attractions in Tang-World):









Gobytown (the final of the 4 main attractions in Tang-World):









Sorry for the reflections in the pictures. I took them when the sun was coming into the room.

Please tell me what you think about the setup!

I will post more pictures once the fish have moved in.


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

thats a nice setup ! I'm curently building my 40 breeder. hopefully it will be as nice as yours.

keep the pics coming ! :thumb:


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Good Gawd!!!

Thats cool! I have a 46 bow I'm gunna work on soon. It was my Mini Reef a few years ago but I tore it down and got rid of everything in it after we moved. I just cant hold back anymore from putting something in it so Im soon going with a similar look but I'm only going to use the artificial live rock along with the 3m quartz.

I also have some Giant Hermit Crab shells from when I had my big fish only Im going to add for my Comps.

IMO you only need that Magnum unless you are using the others to cycle. I dont know, you didn't say if the 305 Fluval is the one you are using to cycle or using for filtration. I used a Magnum of course like always on my 46 Reef and that along with a Skimmer was all I needed.

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: ( triple thumbs up :lol: )


----------



## spitfiretjh (May 30, 2008)

who did you order the fish from???


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

spitfiretjh said:


> who did you order the fish from???


That was the first thing I thought of reading this post.

Second thing was, that's a nice looking tank, nice job. :thumb:

Third was, hope that rock is securely stacked.


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

nice tank, but can all those fish fit?

and your shellyland will combine with the calvusville because the occies will take over it.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Beautiful tank! And the more filtration, the better. I have yet to see an over filtered tank, particularly with the species your stocking.

First thought I had was that the fish won't go where you tell them. Be prepared to change the aquascaping to prevent territorial aggression. But, you have an excellent mix of species planned so perhaps that won't be an issue.

From my experience, the calvus are going to claim the entire rock wall and ignore the shells. The occies will beat the **** out of each other as they establish the pecking order, and the loosers will be chased into the rocks. The gobies don't claim territory and will bother everyone else.

But, each fish is different and your set up is visually pleasing... give :thumb: it a go but watch it carefully.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments and advice. I really appreciate it.

I am getting them from Dave's Rare Aquarium Fish (my favorite of all vendors.)

As for the number of fish, I agree it is a lot for the tank... The paracyps should be fine because they occupy the top... The Gobies and Calvus will be only a pair of each once they mature and I take out the others. And, the Shellies will hopefully have at least 1 male and 3 females if I am lucky (if there are only 2 females I can deal with that too) and I will remove the others. Dave (from DRAF) thinks it is a good number and I really trust him, so hopefully it will work well.

Yeah, I am sure they will decide where they want to be and not necessarily keep to my map. I have tried to make habitats for each that they will like though... we will see what they think. I have the larger shells for the Calvus to breed in, but am getting them as 1 inch Juvies... I am wondering if, for now, I should remove their shells to prevent the shellies from taking them over... Then once the shellies are well adjsuted to their shells, I can add the larger shells with as much sandy space between the two sets as I can manage. What do you all think about that option? Woudl that prevent the Shellies from taking over all the shells?

Oh... I also just found a faint blue night light that I am adding onto to the tank. I tired it on the mbuna tank and it is awsome. I think it will really show off the paracyps at night.

I will definitely post more pictures once the fish move in... Thanks for all the


----------



## willyt (May 30, 2006)

....... just read your post. curious as to how it all worked out. Did it cycle in time for the arrival of your fish? I live right down the street form "Daves", excellant choice. I know you weren't disappointed. Fill us all in on how your "world" evolved............ :fish:


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

wow... that tank is hella-awesome. Gives me some ideas!


----------



## mveale (Oct 25, 2005)

Beautiful setup. the nigripinnis will love the outcroppings


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

All I have to say is good luck with the gobies. I tired 3 different mated pairs in a 75g tank and that just wasn't big enough. I've never had a fish that mean in my life. I hope it works out better for you.

The tank set up does look nice. Good luck!


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Tank looks nice! I think you're gonna need a lot more shells though...


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Pretty awesome looking tank.

Gobies will probably be a problem, I'd consider eliminating them from your stock list. I think you need more shells and the Calvus will probably ignore them eventually (or even immediately) and stay in the rocks.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Why all the bad rep for gobies? I've had wonderful luck with them! They can be hard on each other, but tend to be good neighbors for other species.

Now, the OP has had these fish for ~3 months... I too am curious how it's going! opcorn:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Someone should pm CichlidWhisperer and let 'em know this post has
been revived and we are curious how things are going. 
:wink: 
Alicem


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Just an update...

All fish are alive and healthy many months later... Waiting for the Goby's to pair up still. So far they are really pretty friendly with one another, but they are definitely getting bigger, so I am sure it won't be long before they have issues. The Calvus are about double their original size at 1 1/2 to 2 inches. I have added a bunch more shells.

They are great to watch... What has really amazed me though is how well they are getting along so far. Just waiting until the day they start mating. I already have takers for many of the ones I remove once I need to.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

*CichlidWhisperer*

So how did your order go? I am thinking of ordering some fish from them.. They have nice selection.


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

The order went perfectly. Dave is a master. I got all the fish on time and healthy. He had included an extra calvus and an extra shelly for free and when I told him, he said he did it in case one did not survive because they are relatively sensitive fish at the size I was getting. They all arrived alive and healthy and are still alive and healthy now. Not a single death in the tank! The quality of the fish is also exceptional. I have also order many mbuna from him with excellent results. Dave is very nice and helpful as well. He knows his fish and knows how to ship them. I would definitely call and talk to home rather than ordering by email.


----------



## willyt (May 30, 2006)

....... just wanted to vouch for "Daves". I live in the area and go nowhere else. Great guy, clean store, great stock. Dedicates his morning's to shipping out orders.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Your tank looks great - how about some updated pictures please


----------

